# WHEATGRASS JUICE - dosage



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Does anyone give their Maltese wheatgrass juice? I am about to start doing so on daily basis, but am unsure how much to give to my 2.2kg (5lb) Malt. Can anyone advise me?
Many thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marianne, I know this is controversial so I don't use it. This is a good article to compare:
The Potential Health Benefits of Wheatgrass 
It is, however, for humans & not dogs (the article).
I use kelp---which has similar benefits.


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Marianne, I know this is controversial so I don't use it. This is a good article to compare:
> The Potential Health Benefits of Wheatgrass
> It is, however, for humans & not dogs (the article).
> I use kelp---which has similar benefits.


Gosh! Thank you for that. I'll think this out a bit further. Your Malts are completely beautiful, btw!!
X


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

jessica-01 said:


> Gosh! Thank you for that. I'll think this out a bit further. Your Malts are completely beautiful, btw!!
> X


Kitzel & Liesl say "thank you Auntie Jessica."


----------

